# So, Who's not buying the new iPad 3?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Hold onto your iPad 2?
Or wait for the latest jail break from Firecore before buying the iPad 3?

Firecore on twitter says

AppleTV version 5.0 (9B179b) was just released. Best to sit tight for the time being if you want to keep your jailbreak.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't think anyone will be today - just tried to get into the Apple Store and got the message:

*Http/1.1 Service Unavailable*

Looks like demand is outweighing capacity...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> I don't think anyone will be today - just tried to get into the Apple Store and got the message:
> 
> *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable*
> 
> Looks like demand is outweighing capacity...


You can only pre-order at the moment,
But, You may be able to buy on March 16th, Even then, It might be difficult.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> You can only pre-order at the moment,
> But, You may be able to buy on March 16th, Even then, It might be difficult.


I tried and can't the page wouldn't load.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

"So, Who's not buying the new iPad 3?"

I'll wait until the dust settles. The new iPad is very nice and has a lot of cool features but if you're not interested in those new cool features... well the ipad 2 just became very reasonably priced. Maybe even cheaper in the refurb store!

Does it seem we're getting closer to the ipad replacing the computer? At least the lower end laptops?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dwp said:


> "So, Who's not buying the new iPad 3?"
> 
> I'll wait until the dust settles. The new iPad is very nice and has a lot of cool features but if you're not interested in those new cool features... well the ipad 2 just became very reasonably priced. Maybe even cheaper in the refurb store!
> 
> Does it seem we're getting closer to the ipad replacing the computer? At least the lower end laptops?


We're almost there, Captain Picard, Here's the daily reports...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had hoped that the iPad 3 was going to be as close as the pads that were in the Next
Generation, What little we saw of their screens, But their ability to be part of our every day
life was the thing that seemed more important than their ability of an O.S.

Isn't that what we all want
Tablets that are part of our civilization.

I can see that, Goodbye laptop...Hello tablet.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not buying an iPad 3, why would I buy something that doesn't exist? I will however consider buying the new iPad.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Order placed and confirmed.
Currently own the original iPad and I have to pry it out of the families hands to use it.

Time for Daddy to get his own, again. :heybaby:


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Lawrence said:


> Hold onto your iPad 2?
> Or wait for the latest jail break from Firecore before buying the iPad 3?


Ipad 2? Buying an Ipad3? I still have the original and I find it more than what I require at the moment, thanks.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 17, 2007)

*Absolutely buying!*

This will be my first iPad. For me the new higher res display is the biggest feature.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I'll be waiting until it shows up on Air Miles website, then i'll pick one up


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Frank Rizzo said:


> This will be my first iPad. For me the new higher res display is the biggest feature.


same here

i assumed the original ipad had a retina display

when i found out it didn't I decided to hold off until it did.

placed my preorder for a fully loaded 64gb model in black

So, any way to turn off 3G when not in use?


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep iPad connects to wifi when a known network is available by default. There is also a separate toggle to turn off cellular data.

As for getting the iPad 3 I have been waiting for a retina iPad for since the iPhone 4... My order is placed


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

which one did you get?

This ipad with all the accessories cost as much as my macbook air did!!


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I'll be waiting until it shows up on Air Miles website, then i'll pick one up


Got the iPad 2 wifi 32GB about a month ago on Air Miles, love it! I knew the iPad 3 or whatever was coming out soon but it usually months before the newest model is available on Airmiles. They do go fast so keep checking. Thanks to the ridiculous price of gas and cost of living the Airmiles are piling up again. Maybe I'll get the latest iPad since my wife kidnapped the one I have now.beejacon


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Wife and I are coming up on a year with our 2s, love them and see no reason to upgrade, but if I had to get another one it would be a 3.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> Got the iPad 2 wifi 32GB about a month ago on Air Miles, love it! I knew the iPad 3 or whatever was coming out soon but it usually months before the newest model is available on Airmiles. They do go fast so keep checking. Thanks to the ridiculous price of gas and cost of living the Airmiles are piling up again. Maybe I'll get the latest iPad since my wife kidnapped the one I have now.beejacon


I was going to just bite the bullet and the iPad2 but they're all gone from airmiles site.
Now to wait for the new iPad....I waited this long I can wait a little more.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

I bit the ipad 2 bullet.
Just ordered a refurbished iPad 2 with Wi-Fi 64GB for $569.
Here's hoping I don't regret not going with the New version.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I will stay with the iPad 2 which works just fine for me. Since I never use the camera, that's a non issue and the picture quality when I watch movies is excellent. Not sure I could tell any difference in fact, as it is that clear.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing in the hype to suggest that the touch screen may work for those of us who have difficulty getting a touch screen to respond to commands. So I will have to pass.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I was going to just bite the bullet and the iPad2 but they're all gone from airmiles site.
> Now to wait for the new iPad....I waited this long I can wait a little more.


You do have to be diligent on checking the AM website frequently for the ipads esp. with the 3rd one coming up. My wife missed two opportunities to get them. The third time the ipad 2 came up she snatched one, apparently one of the last ones, and that was last month.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I'm not buying an iPad 3, why would I buy something that doesn't exist? I will however consider buying the new iPad.



Yeah, How true, Apple really dropped a bombshell there.
Apple didn't call it the iPad 3 when they released the newest iPad.

What? You say
Yeah, It's still a mystery as to what the thing is called officially,
Is it the iPad 3 or the iPad HD or even the "New iPad"

What the heck is it Apple and where the hell is SIRI?


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Coriolis99 said:


> which one did you get?
> 
> This ipad with all the accessories cost as much as my macbook air did!!


I got the 64gb wifi. I am most often around wifi with my normal activities and free wifi is getting more and more common. 

What size did you get?


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Funk said:


> I got the 64gb wifi. I am most often around wifi with my normal activities and free wifi is getting more and more common.
> 
> What size did you get?


Also 64GB but I plan to do some traveling. When I saw how cheap prepaid data is outside of Canada, I had to jump.

I have a bit of buyer's remorse because it was a huge chunk of change but that should go away when it gets here


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Yeah, How true, Apple really dropped a bombshell there.
> Apple didn't call it the iPad 3 when they released the newest iPad.
> 
> What? You say
> ...


If you have the "iPad 2", check the back of it. Does it say iPad 2 anywhere? Or just iPad? Cal the new version anything you want; it's still an iPad. Maybe they thought sticking a "3" on it when everything is moving towards 4G would make it sound too slow.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice screen.... But still of no use as a photography tool. Once more Apple shows it's disdain for 'professionals'. 

Guess just have to stick to the MBA as a remote tool for shoots.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Nice screen.... But still of no use as a photography tool. Once more Apple shows it's disdain for 'professionals'.
> 
> Guess just have to stick to the MBA as a remote tool for shoots.


Well you won't even have the MBA in a few months as I am calling that there will only be 1 Macbook going forward. The MBP optical drive will be gone and therefore no need for the distinction between MBP and MBA. Just going to go back to MB.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Interesting.

That refurbished iPad 2 I ordered yesterday is apparently shipping from China. Wouldn't that suggest that the unit is actually new, not refurbished?


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Not buy... winning! yeah!

Can't afford to buy. I think its appropriately priced, but budget priorities and all. But free... sure I'll take one.

If I had an iPad 2, then I wouldn't buy one.



eMacMan said:


> Nothing in the hype to suggest that the touch screen may work for those of us who have difficulty getting a touch screen to respond to commands. So I will have to pass.


So it doesn't recognize your touch, or just not well. My father has the same problem, unfortunately he found that the HP Touchpad worked the best, but not much better than the iPad, it one of the better touch screens in my opinion.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I am planning to get the iPad 3. However, still have to save up for the new Tablet! It'll be my first iPad.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ertman said:


> So it doesn't recognize your touch, or just not well. My father has the same problem, unfortunately he found that the HP Touchpad worked the best, but not much better than the iPad, it one of the better touch screens in my opinion.


Erratically which in some ways is much worse. Do I touch again or is it delaying just long enough to make me believe it's not responding. 

In any case much easier to just save the cash and the brain damage.


----------



## Misha (Mar 11, 2012)

I was going to buy the iPad 2, but I am glad that I waited a few weeks for the new iPad. It will be perfect for work and it will be my first iPad. The better resolution and the better camera were certainly the clinchers for me.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Completely undecided at this point. I have and love the first gen iPad and it something I get great use of daily. The retina display would be awesome for viewing sheet music and reading long form articles, but I am on the fence as to whether to forgo this model and wait another year. With Tim Cook stating that this is just the beginning of  innovation for 2012, maybe it is best to hang on to my money and see what materializes. The iPad has served as my mobile computer and has been a perfect companion to my iMac. The MBA has been on my wish list for quite some time as well so it will have to be the next refresh Air or the new iPad. Having a 4S makes it tough to look at the iPad 1 screen at times and is a great source of upgraditis right now. Still on the fence.......


----------



## applefacier (Mar 12, 2012)

I will buy the ipad3, it's also my first ipad, it should work better and faster.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

We just bought an iPad 2 for the inlaws... The reduced price plus the lack of any compelling improvements on the V3 made it an easy decision. When V4 comes out however I will probably think seriously about updating my personal IPad 2.


----------



## sateach (Dec 20, 2009)

I keep waiting for something really wonderful instead of a little tease. 

Why is it that data plans in Canada are soooooo expensive compared to the rest of the civilized world?

The more we accept the situation, the less likely this is going to change, but hey, that's another thread.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Not buying.. My iPad 2 is fantastic... Don't care about retina display, and I don't even use the camera on my iPad as it is (aside from FaceTime).. I use the camera on my iPhone for photos... Just not enough major changes for me to want to upgrade... Maybe the NEXT new iPad...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

sateach said:


> I keep waiting for something really wonderful instead of a little tease.
> 
> Why is it that data plans in Canada are soooooo expensive compared to the rest of the civilized world?
> 
> The more we accept the situation, the less likely this is going to change, but hey, that's another thread.


According to CBC marketplace, we have the highest rates in the world... And it sucks...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Eastman (Mar 28, 2003)

My iPad 1 3G met almost all my needs. I use it primarily on the 40 minute (one way) bus ride to work. The one thing I miss is AirPlay screen mirroring at home. Rather than buy a 3, I sold my 1 (before March 7  and bought a used 2.


----------

